
Creators need better community tools. Circle wants to fill the gap - raybb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/10/circle-community-tools-for-creators/
======
raybb
I'm not the creator but read the article and it looks pretty great.

Does anyone know of public communities using it that are worth checking out?

